# Christmas Traditions and Political Correctness Gone Awild



## Armymedic (13 Dec 2005)

So, here I am looking to get timings and direction for the troops for that annual army tradition called the Men's Christmas Dinner.

2 days prior, I received a unit wide email. The Soldiers' Season Dinner will be held.....

the Soldier's What? The who's? I say WTF?

WHO thought of this? The next day I ask and it has been deemed by an officer (s) of my unit the "new political correct" term for the traditional dinner served to the troops by the leaders of the unit on or around the Christmas season.

Have we gone stupid? Do we care more for political correctness than our traditions?

Do other religions or groups change the name of their customs to ease our concerns? I don't think I have heard alternate names for Hanuka, Ramadan, Eade, or other peoples religious ceremonies? Why are we afraid to call Christmas, well, Christmas?

When and what exactly is soldiers' season? And who to say all that are attending this season dinner are soldiers?


----------



## MikeM (13 Dec 2005)

+1.

Could not agree with you more, what have we come to.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Dec 2005)

we just had our dinner.  I guess no one got the memo 'cause the padre said grace.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (14 Dec 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!  ;D


----------



## medicineman (14 Dec 2005)

I pulled duty for the "Soldiers' Appreciation Dinner". :

MM


----------



## extanker (14 Dec 2005)

its a sad reflection of the times we are in...
the powers that be are so afraid to step on the feelings of ...well...immigrants that we have to change our ways.
i am by no means prejudice...welcome to our country....but dont make us feel bad about our beliefs.
not one tv commercial  says CHRISTMAS this year....its all holiday season.

sorry...just a little pent up rant


----------



## MC (14 Dec 2005)

I simply don't understand why you people are getting pissed off about it.. sure it might be because they don't really have a choice, but it is just an effort to be more inclusive. Rest assured.. no one is going to steal christmas, it'll still be there for when you want to enjoy it with people who have the same traditions you have.


----------



## rifleman (14 Dec 2005)

Ours should have been called a luncheon cause everyone knows Dinner is at 5 PM, not to mention some "soldiers" are Airmen and sailors


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Dec 2005)

Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low stress, non addictive, gender neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or the secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasions and/or traditions of others not to practice religious or secular traditions at all.

In addition, please also accept my best wishes for a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2006, but not without the due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make this country great (not to imply that this country is necessarily greater than any other country or area of choice), and without regard to race, creed, colour, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual orientation of the wishers.

This is limited to the customary and usual good tidings for a period of one year, or until the issuance of a subsequent holiday greeting, whichever comes first. "Holiday" is not intended, nor shall it be considered, limited to the usual Judeo-Christian celebrations or observances, or to such activities of any of any organized or ad hoc religious community, group, individual or belief (or lack thereof).

Note: By accepting this greeting you are accepting these terms. This greeting is subject to clarification or withdrawal, and is revocable at the sole discretion of the wisher at any time, for any reason or for no reason at all. This greeting is freely transferable with no alteration to the original greeting. This greeting implies no promise by the wisher actually to implement any of the wishes for the wisher her/himself or others, or responsibility for the consequences which may arise from the implementation or non implementation of it.

This greeting is void where prohibited by law.

 :


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Dec 2005)

Merry Christmas to all of you Godless Heathens!

May you one day find the level of the grand geomatrician.... 


dileas

tess


----------



## 043 (15 Dec 2005)

Who cares???

It doesn't matter what it is called, everyone with half a brain knows what it is for. People can call it whatever they want. It just doesn't matter. 

As for traditions............there is more than one that needs to change.


----------



## Armymedic (15 Dec 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> May you one day find the level of the grand geomatrician....



and what is a geomatrician?



			
				2023 said:
			
		

> As for traditions............there is more than one that needs to change.


I care. 
Why does this particular tradition need to change? 
And as you say there is more then one...which would the others be?


----------



## muffin (15 Dec 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> and what is a geomatrician?
> I care.
> Why does this particular tradition need to change?
> And as you say there is more then one...which would the others be?



The Grand Geomatrician is the term for God that Freemasons use... *giggle*


----------



## CavarlyStrat (15 Dec 2005)

If the majority are Christians then it should be Christmas. Why should they be trampled on? I am not Christian but I think that if I'm in a room full of Christians then I expect that I will be wished a merry Christmas, grace will be said and God will be in many of the speeches. But if I am in a room full of Pagans then I will be wished happy winter Solstice and the God and Goddess will be in many of the speeches. Look around where you are and go with the flow. No need to get wrapped around the Axel about little things. Have fun, enjoy the season. Does it really matter what its called? If you hold it in your heart does it really matter if it isn't called by your religion's name?


----------



## missing1 (15 Dec 2005)

A lot of the bickering brings to mind a much used saying

*"Bah Humbug"*

_*Merry Christmas *_[ all


----------



## 043 (15 Dec 2005)

2023 said:
			
		

> Who cares???
> 
> It doesn't matter what it is called, everyone with half a brain knows what it is for. People can call it whatever they want. It just doesn't matter.
> 
> As for traditions............there is more than one that needs to change.



You should know, Messes for one! Used to be that NCM's hung out with NCM's, NCO's hung out with NCO's and Offr's hung out with Offr's. Surely, in your trade, you know that isn't the case anymore...............the old school NCO"s in your trade, specifically in Petawawa are disliked because they make people work, assess them appropriately and don't hang out with the subordinates.

Familiarity breeds contempt I say!!!!!!!

Take care Ash.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Dec 2005)

Just call it the "Whoop-up" or the "gong-show" and you should be fine....


----------



## Gramps (15 Dec 2005)

extanker said:
			
		

> its a sad reflection of the times we are in...
> the powers that be are so afraid to step on the feelings of ...well...immigrants that we have to change our ways.
> i am by no means prejudice...welcome to our country....but dont make us feel bad about our beliefs.
> not one tv commercial   says CHRISTMAS this year....its all holiday season.
> ...



Those are your beliefs not mine and I am not an immigrant either. However, I don'ttake offense to it though but this is a secular nation and there is no official state religion either. Just an opinion though.

I often wonder if it were the other way around and say, the majority were Muslim(as an example) and the rest were forced to put up with Ramadan every year what the opinions of the people on this board would be like. Cheers and Merry Crumble.


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Dec 2005)

Gong-Show, indeed... I'll be attending mine tommorow night


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Dec 2005)

muffin said:
			
		

> The Grand Geomatrician is the term for God that Freemasons use... *giggle*



Egads,

Someone must die this foul eve!

dileas

tess


----------



## Haggis (16 Dec 2005)

The city of Boston has decided that the evergreen tree which is erected and decorated on the Boston Common this year will be a "holiday tree".

http://www.cbc.ca/ns/story/ns-tree-boston20051123.html

Tell me:  Besdies Christmas, on what other holidays do we traditionally cut down, erect and decorate a fir tree to celebrate that holiday?

Lunacy!


----------



## a_majoor (17 Dec 2005)

I believe our new CinC, the Governor General, also raised a "Holiday Tree" in Rideau Hall. My wife trumped her, though. I have so many Christmas trees in the house that it looks like a pine forest. From what I understand, the Christmas tree was introduced to the UK by German Hessian mercenaries in the 1700's, and probably reflects some ancient pagen German religion. (Don't take offence, our own Christmas celebration and gift giving/party traditions are derived from the Roman Saturnellia).

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## GO!!! (17 Dec 2005)

Well, now that I'm on my Non denominational winter vacation leave, I can catch up on all my reading on this site!

*I* still wish everyone "Merry Chistmas"- in fact, whist decorating the company lines this year, and ensuring that everyone got a goodie bag and piece of fruitcake, I was struck by the fact that we are turning into the same "godless heathens" that we referred to the Nazis as during WW2. 

Everyone must set aside personal beliefs and practices and kneel before the altar of "multiculturalism". God is to be banished from schools and children must be taught that anything done in another culture is also OK here - even encouraged! Sikhs should be allowed to carry daggers on airplanes, Muslims should be polygamous and the English should have bad teeth. Each group shall create a microcosm of their origional culture here in Canada, and any criticism of it shall be "racism", and duly ignored. No thought is given to the fact that these practices made their home countries so ripe for the leaving in the first place, and that their practices may not be suited to this country. The only culture to be ignored it seems, is that of the majority - white, anglophone and christian. Only we are to be ignored, sidelined and forced to recognise the beauty of others' cultures. Ours is too generic, too lacking in exoticism to be practiced. 

So have a *MERRY CHRIST - MASS*   and don't forget your fellow man on the birthday of Jesus.*

* That means go to the shacks and make sure your troops don't spend Christmas day eating easy - mac from the microwave - or worse - swinging from their chinup bar. 

It's pretty lonely spending chistmas alone.


----------



## Deleted member 585 (18 Dec 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> No thought is given to the fact that these practices made their home countries so ripe for the leaving in the first place, and that their practices may not be suited to this country. The only culture to be ignored it seems, is that of the majority - white, anglophone and christian. Only we are to be ignored, sidelined and forced to recognise the beauty of others' cultures. Ours is too generic, too lacking in exoticism to be practiced.



This compels me to think about our relatively budding culture.   If you understand _culture_ to imply "a nation's people with uniquely attributed customs, arts, social institutions, and achievements", then perhaps (on paper), Canadian culture may have already seen its end, spanning between British North America Act in 1867, and The Canadian Multiculturalism Act in 1985.  I'm neither a racist nor a xenophobe and appreciate the importance to our global agenda that accommodation brings, but for the love of _God_, why is traditional Canadianism not a priority?  I'd rather seem more _Melting Pot_ here than monocultural...

Thankfully, I have the freedom to live as the kind of Canadian I want to be.   I like beer, bacon, and snowy winters.   I'll also finish a sentence or two with the word, "eh?", especially this one, without prejudice or shame:

Merry Christmas... EH?


----------



## pbi (18 Dec 2005)

> and the English should have bad teeth



It's not that they _should_ have bad teeth...it's just that they *do*....

Cheers


----------



## winchable (18 Dec 2005)

First of all, Merry Christmas.

And secondly, I really wonder if it's the minorities that are actually causing the new PC thing. With out a doubt it does happen that a minority moves into a concentrated area and becomes a majority and things change, either through political force or a more natural way (chinatowns, little italy etc.)
Now with the christmas dinner thing, I wonder if it's someone high-up trying to do what they think is the right thing, when it's entirely uneccessary and most Muslims, Jews, Sikhs, Hindus, etc. in the CF would gladly go to something called a "Christmas Dinner" and enjoy the idea of peace, brotherhood of mankind and so on that Christmas is also about.


----------



## muskrat89 (18 Dec 2005)

I agree with Che. I don't think in all the PC stories that I have heard (about Christmas or otherwise) that it has ever been the everyday "people" of other religions or cultures that are doing the complaining. Sometimes it is their "community leaders" or other affiliated politicos, but almost always, it seems to come from "within", for lack of a better word. There is some bureaucratic/institutional out-of-control monster within the system that started out promoting common sense sensitivity towards others, and has ended up as the all-affecting beast that we have now....


----------



## ZipperHead (18 Dec 2005)

To think that I actually agree with Ashley on something!!! Cats will lay down with dogs, Infantry and Armour won't slag each other, oil and water will mix.... it's the coming of the Apocalypse!!!!

We got much merriment of the PC renaming of the Mens Christmas Dinner at work when it was first announced. We had to rename (in jest) the Kids Xmas Party to something along the lines of "Non-Adult Seasonal Celebration" just to stay with the theme.

I also think that Che is onto the real reason for the changes: people are doing things that they THINK are the right thing, without consulting the MAJORITY of people from any group. I'm pretty certain that it is only the vocal minority in any group who doesn't accept the traditions of a place that they freely come to (i.e. Canada). I think the odd bad apple ruins it for the rest, and frankly, some people just want the attention, and perhaps want to see how far they can stretch the boundaries.

BTW, I am not religious at all, but I see nothing wrong with celebrating Xmas, as it is about families and friends getting together to celebrate, and if someone wants to bring Christianity along for the ride, so be it. To remove those aspects (celebrating family and friends, and the equivalent Hindu/Muslim/Jewish/Animisti/etc counterparts interpretations of same) by neutering it, will probably end up removing all meaning of the season. So, yes, this is something that they should leave alone. 

Al


----------



## Fraser.g (18 Dec 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Well, now that I'm on my Non denominational winter vacation leave, I can catch up on all my reading on this site!
> 
> *I* still wish everyone "Merry Chistmas"- in fact, whist decorating the company lines this year, and ensuring that everyone got a goodie bag and piece of fruitcake, I was struck by the fact that we are turning into the same "godless heathens" that we referred to the Nazis as during WW2.
> 
> ...



GO, 
Excellent advice for anyone in a leadership or friendship with those who have to remain on base during the CHIST-MASS HOLY-DAYS.

Take Care and your choice of Deity bless.

GF


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Dec 2005)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> BTW, I am not religious at all, but I see nothing wrong with celebrating Xmas, as it is about families and friends getting together to celebrate, and if someone wants to bring Christianity along for the ride, so be it




Considering Christmas is about Crhistianity, the birth of Jesus Christ, I sure hope people to bring it along for the ride...


Merry Christmas one and all.

dileas

tess


----------



## ZipperHead (18 Dec 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Considering Christmas is about Crhistianity, the birth of Jesus Christ, I sure hope people to bring it along for the ride...



As mentioned, many of the traditions that we associate with Christmas have less to do with Christianity, and more with paganism and commercialism: christmas tree, the iconic image of Santa which came from a Coca Cola advert. So, even though, as the saying goes: "Jesus is the reason for the season", one doesn't need to be a Christian to celebrate the other aspects that come part and parcel with the season: celebrating being with friends and family, goodwill to others, exchanging gifts, etc.

Al


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Dec 2005)

> celebrating being with friends and family, goodwill to others, exchanging gifts, etc.



Celebrate that all year long, not just at Christmas.

dileas 

tess


----------



## RCA (18 Dec 2005)

I'm surprised nobody picked up on the Men's part of the Chritsmas Dinner. Very un PC. In many parts its now called the Soldiers Apprciation Dinner. Howver at my unit, it is the Men's Chritams Dinner.  I, for one, believe traditions should be kept. However, never lose sight on what the event actally is. It is the Officers, WO, ansd SNCOs showing appriciation to thier soldiers for the hard work they put in for the rest of the year.

 For anyone below that rank of Sgt doing duty (in garrison anyway) the higher ups are really missing the point


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Dec 2005)

We kept it as Men's Christmas Dinner this year...however, they powers that be decided to cancel it (supposed to be Friday night), because they were concerned there'd be too much snow...

Not a lot of people happy about that


----------



## Pte_Martin (18 Dec 2005)

we still have it called the Men's Christmas dinner, It's a really good time this year we had 4 veterans that were in our unit in WW2 really good to hear their stories


----------



## Michael Dorosh (18 Dec 2005)

http://www.calgarhighlanders.com/2005events/xmas2005.htm

Here are some pics from ours - a WW II vet in attendance, nice to see.  And a new twist - the youngest private got to be CO for the night, but also the oldest corporal got to be RSM...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (18 Dec 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> http://www.calgarhighlanders.com/2005events/xmas2005.htm
> 
> Here are some pics from ours - a WW II vet in attendance, nice to see.  And a new twist - the youngest private got to be CO for the night, but also the oldest corporal got to be RSM...



Whoops - URL was wrong 

http://www.calgaryhighlanders.com/2005events/xmas2005.htm


----------



## Pte_Martin (18 Dec 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> http://www.calgarhighlanders.com/2005events/xmas2005.htm
> 
> Here are some pics from ours - a WW II vet in attendance, nice to see.   And a new twist - the youngest private got to be CO for the night, but also the oldest corporal got to be RSM...


Yeah we do that every year since i got in (last 3 years)


----------



## Pte_Martin (18 Dec 2005)

Hey Michael i see from the pics that you wear combats to your  christmas dinner? Why not your DEU?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (18 Dec 2005)

RHFC said:
			
		

> Hey Michael i see from the pics that you wear combats to your  christmas dinner? Why not your DEU?



Dunno.  Most years we do, but its tough in Highland regiments given the expense of all the bits - I think that a lot of troops have not yet been issued DEU yet - we have a lot of new troops just going through training right now and a lot of others on pre-deployment training who haven't been in town for a while.  Not sure what the "official" reason was, but I wasn't sorry.

We usually have a sports day in the afternoon, and unit training in the morning, so we already had two orders of dress - combat and PT - one more would have been a hassle, in my personal opinion.  I hate eating in that "get up" in any event.


----------



## DFW2T (18 Dec 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> http://www.calgarhighlanders.com/2005events/xmas2005.htm
> 
> Here are some pics from ours - a WW II vet in attendance, nice to see.   And a new twist - the youngest private got to be CO for the night, but also the oldest corporal got to be RSM...


This is new????

Post script..................I didn't put the little yellow frowny face at the end of my comment there.  Gremlins or something.....

Cheers


----------



## Pte_Martin (18 Dec 2005)

Yes i know what you are talking about, I'm in a Highland Unit also and it's really expensive for the Kilts, Every pay statement we pay $3.00 for our Highland kit, This year we came in combats and had a big competition IE) Putting weapons together and our unit and CF History, in the afternoon we played Hockey thus we needed our PT kit and for supper we changed into our DEU Other than the look good Factor i don't like wearing the DEU they are tight fitting and with the Kilt it's a pain in the butt, plus you have to "try" to be careful and not get too much Alcohol or other things on them


----------



## Michael Dorosh (18 Dec 2005)

DFW2T said:
			
		

> This is new????
> 
> Post script..................I didn't put the little yellow frowny face at the end of my comment there.  Gremlins or something.....
> 
> Cheers



Well, in 18 years we've never done it, and I've never belonged to another unit much less gone to their Christmas Dinner, so it was certainly new to us...


----------



## a_majoor (18 Dec 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The city of Boston has decided that the evergreen tree which is erected and decorated on the Boston Common this year will be a "holiday tree".
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/ns/story/ns-tree-boston20051123.html
> 
> ...



I occured to me if we are really serious about this, then why not display a holiday Menorah, or celebrate a "Holiday Fast Month". (See how well that would go over...)


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Dec 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Lunacy!



Wait until the Holiday Hare leaves you chocolate next spring.


----------



## 3rd Herd (19 Dec 2005)

Haven't been up on the board for awhile. Was busy planning and then cooking the local air cadets Christmas Mess Dinner. Myself and an xKings Infantryman fed 65 plus cadets and guests. It was nice to see a head table full of air force brass looking prim and proper, just for them we decorated their table with blue, maroon and gold table cloths. You can take the boy out of the PPCLI but you can't take the PPCLI out of the boy.


----------



## Zartan (19 Dec 2005)

I've found that all this PC nonsense is not the result of pressure from immigrant groups, but rather a caste of completely out of touch high class caucasians. Case in point - the muslim immigrants at the superstore switched to green and red head scarfs a few weeks back, and have been wearing them since. My non-christian buds don't give a shite what we do, they respect our beliefs, and we respect theirs. And that's all that matters, and that's exactly what PC folks just don't understand. To be PC, to try to be inclusive in the manner they go about, is exclusive and repressive in itself - hypocracy.

Oh, and by the way, congratulations on your Alberta Centennial Medal, Cpl. Dorosh - I was seated a few seats to your right! ;D

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## TCBF (20 Dec 2005)

"but it is just an effort to be more inclusive."

But we ARE inclusive: all of our churches accept converts...

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Michael Dorosh (20 Dec 2005)

Zartan said:
			
		

> Oh, and by the way, congratulations on your Alberta Centennial Medal, Cpl. Dorosh - I was seated a few seats to your right! ;D



I hope you were the one that clapped!  

That was a pretty good Christmas Dinner as far as those go; the poor "CO" didn't get a proper briefing though, he didn't give a single order all night.  Ah, youth is wasted on the young...


----------



## luck881 (20 Dec 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low stress, non addictive, gender neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or the secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasions and/or traditions of others not to practice religious or secular traditions at all.
> 
> In addition, please also accept my best wishes for a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2006, but not without the due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make this country great (not to imply that this country is necessarily greater than any other country or area of choice), and without regard to race, creed, colour, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual orientation of the wishers.
> 
> ...



Recceguy, That is classic, can I have your permission to use it in future??


----------



## Zartan (20 Dec 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I hope you were the one that clapped!
> 
> That was a pretty good Christmas Dinner as far as those go; the poor "CO" didn't get a proper briefing though, he didn't give a single order all night.  Ah, youth is wasted on the young...


Aye, I clapped, and the dinner was fantastic - I don't think anyone finished their servings, though, as far as I could tell, but one of the officers. The pipers were amazing, too. I hear you're a piper? Good times. Quite a start for my own military career.


----------



## pbi (20 Dec 2005)

Zartan said:
			
		

> I've found that all this PC nonsense is not the result of pressure from immigrant groups, but rather a caste of completely out of touch high class caucasians. Case in point - the muslim immigrants at the superstore switched to green and red head scarfs a few weeks back, and have been wearing them since. My non-christian buds don't give a shite what we do, they respect our beliefs, and we respect theirs. And that's all that matters, and that's exactly what PC folks just don't understand. To be PC, to try to be inclusive in the manner they go about, is exclusive and repressive in itself - hypocracy.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, congratulations on your Alberta Centennial Medal, Cpl. Dorosh - I was seated a few seats to your right! ;D
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!



This, IMHO, is it exactly. Most immigrants just want to work hard, fit in, and get a two car garage house in the suburbs with big screen TV. They celebrate their religious affiliations as freely (perhaps in some cases even more freely) than they did in their countries of origin. This whining comes from the same PC crowd (IMHO mostly white, upper middle class and liberal beyond the pale of reason) who wet themselves over the contents of children's schoolbooks that talk about the Rocky Mountains because that might disadvantage children who have never seen them.

I am a Christian (albeit not a very good one). When I put up Christmas lights that my non-Christian neighbours can see, or if I send out religious Christmas cards to people without bothering to find out their affiliation, or wish everybody "Merry Christmas", I do not mean to say "convert, you filthy heathen" or " In your face, non-Christian devil", or even "my Christmas is non-inclusive". What I mean is: Christmas celebrates somehing great, and stands for something good. I wish you all the same good feelings that I can hope to enjoy".  Nothing more, nothing less. If that offends people, that is their problem.

As far as I am concerned, nobody is getting hurt here. The PC crowd is trying to draw a connection between celebrating Christmas and reviving the Crusades.

Cheers

Merry Christmas


----------



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2005)

Just thinking on what pbi just said, I have come to the conclusion that this same "PC crowd (IMHO mostly white, upper middle class and liberal beyond the pale of reason) who wet themselves over the contents of children's schoolbooks that talk about the Rocky Mountains because that might disadvantage children who have never seen them" are totally wrong and Racists.  If they think that by doing what they advocate is going to reduce conflict and make us more harmonious in our society they are wrong.  The statement that pbi made: "I am a Christian (albeit not a very good one). When I put up Christmas lights that my non-Christian neighbours can see, or if I send out religious Christmas cards to people without bothering to find out their affiliation, or wish everybody "Merry Christmas", I do not mean to say "convert, you filthy heathen" or " In your face, non-Christian devil", or even "my Christmas is non-inclusive". What I mean is: Christmas celebrates somehing great, and stands for something good. I wish you all the same good feelings that I can hope to enjoy".  Nothing more, nothing less." is what the season is all about.  By exclusion, the PC crowd is promoting Racism.  

So.....


Merry Christmas, one and all!


----------



## Haggis (20 Dec 2005)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Wait until the Holiday Hare leaves you chocolate next spring.



If you ask me, the Holiday Hare goes great with cinnamon gravy and mashed potatoes.  ;D

Oh, and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Dec 2005)

Office Christmas Party

December 1 Memo

FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director
DATE: December 1
RE: Christmas Party

I'm happy to inform you that the company Christmas Party will take place on December 23, starting at noon in the banquet room at Luigi's Open Pit Barbecue. No host bar, but plenty of eggnog! We'll have a small band playing traditional carols...feel free to sing along. And don't Be surprised if our CEO shows up dressed as Santa Claus!

December 2 Memo

FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director
DATE: December 2
RE: Christmas Party

In no way was yesterday's memo intended to exclude our Jewish employees. We recognize that Hanukkah is an important holiday, which often coincides with Christmas, though unfortunately not this year. However, from now on we're calling it our "Holiday Party." The same policy applies to employees who are celebrating Kwanzaa at this time. Happy now?

December 3 Memo

FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director
DATE: December 3
RE: Holiday Party

Regarding the note I received from a member of Alcoholics Anonymous requesting a no drinking table ... you didn't sign your name. I'm happy to accommodate this request, but if I put a sign on a table that reads "AA 
Only" you wouldn't be anonymous anymore. How am I supposed to handle this? Somebody?

December 7 Memo

FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director
DATE: December 7
RE: Holiday Party

What a diverse company we are! I had no idea that December 2 begins the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, which forbids eating, drinking and sex during daylight hours. There goes the party! Seriously, we can appreciate how a luncheon this time of year does not accommodate our Muslim employees' beliefs. Perhaps Luigi's can hold off on serving your meal until the end of the party the days are so short this time of year or else package everything for take-home in little foil swans. Will that work?

Meanwhile, I've arranged for members of Overeaters Anonymous to sit farthest from the dessert buffet and pregnant women will get the table closest to the restrooms. Did I miss anything?

December 8 Memo

FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director
DATE: December 8
RE: Holiday Party

So December 22 marks the Winter Solstice...what do you expect me to do, a tap-dance on your heads? Fire regulations at Luigi's prohibit the burning of sage by our "earth based Goddess worshipping" employees, but we'll try to accommodate your shamanism-drumming circle during the band's breaks. Okay???

December 9 Memo

FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director
DATE: December 9
RE: Holiday Party

People, people, nothing sinister were intended by having our CEO dress up like Santa Claus! Even if the anagram of "Santa" does happen to be "Satan," there is no evil connotation to our own "little man in a red suit." It's a 
tradition, folks, like sugar shock at Halloween or family feuds over the Thanksgiving turkey or broken hearts on Valentine's Day. Could we lighten up?

December 10 Memo

FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director
DATE: December 10
RE: Holiday Party

Vegetarians!?!?!? I've had it with you people!!! We're going to keep this party at Luigi's Open Pit Barbecue whether you like it or not, so you can sit quietly at the table furthest from the "grill of death," as you so 
quaintly put it, and you'll get your freaking salad bar, including hydroponics tomatoes. But you know, they have feelings too. Tomatoes scream when you slice them. I've heard them scream. I'm hearing them scream right 
now!

December 14 Memo

FROM: Teri Bishops, Acting Human Resources Director
DATE: December 14
RE: Pat Lewis and Holiday Party

I'm sure I speak for all of us in wishing Pat Lewis a speedy recovery from her stress related illness and I'll continue to forward your cards to her at the sanatorium.   In the meantime, management has decided to cancel our Holiday Party and give everyone the afternoon of the 23rd off with full pay.We hope that this change does not offend anyone.


----------



## pbi (21 Dec 2005)

Don't laugh--just try organizing an HQ Christmas party and pleasing everybody. Worse than being PMC...


Cheers


----------



## Gramps (21 Dec 2005)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> As mentioned, many of the traditions that we associate with Christmas have less to do with Christianity, and more with paganism and commercialism: christmas tree, the iconic image of Santa which came from a Coca Cola advert. So, even though, as the saying goes: "Jesus is the reason for the season", one doesn't need to be a Christian to celebrate the other aspects that come part and parcel with the season: celebrating being with friends and family, goodwill to others, exchanging gifts, etc.
> 
> Al



As a side note, the image of Santa does not come from a Coke ad. Heres the link.
http://www.snopes.com/cokelore/santa.asp


----------



## ZipperHead (21 Dec 2005)

Gramps said:
			
		

> As a side note, the image of Santa does not come from a Coke ad. Heres the link.
> http://www.snopes.com/cokelore/santa.asp



Just goes to show that much of our "knowledge" on certain things is wrong. Can't believe everything you read (in print or on the 'Net).

Thanks for busting me, Grinch!!!!!  

Al


----------



## Brad Sallows (22 Dec 2005)

Here's the irony: there are people babbling in one voice that we should "celebrate diversity", by which I presume they mean me to partake in the rituals of those not-like-me, and in another voice babbling that I should not put my rituals on display for others to partake.


----------



## Zartan (25 Dec 2005)

My family was going about looking at other folk's Christmas Lights, and I noticed that my when we passed the homes of two Iranian friends, one had a Christmas tree in his living room, and the other had Christmas lights up. That is diversity. Let us celebrate culture, rather than repress it. Everyone wins.


----------



## Old Ranger (25 Dec 2005)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> You can take the boy out of the PPCLI but you can't take the PPCLI out of the boy.



Ten Foot Pole....I know what you meant, so I'll leave it at that.

Thanks for the giggle and Merry Christmas.


----------



## larry Strong (25 Dec 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> http://www.calgarhighlanders.com/2005events/xmas2005.htm
> 
> Here are some pics from ours - a WW II vet in attendance, nice to see.  And a new twist - the youngest private got to be CO for the night, but also the oldest corporal got to be RSM...



Darn, there's no one there that I recognise anymore!

And a merry Christmass to all


----------



## TCBF (25 Dec 2005)

I tried to explain to my long suffering wife that one should always say "this won't hurt a bit" when mounting the angel at the top of the tree, but she won't buy it.

Tom


----------

